# Fifth Undersea Internet Cable Cut ...



## Harvik780 (Feb 7, 2008)

> Well that can't be a coincidence ..  five undersea Internet cables have been cut or disabled over the past week or so. These are SeaMeWe-4 (South East Asia-Middle East-Western Europe-4) near Penang, Malaysia, the FLAG Europe-Asia near Alexandria, FLAG near the Dubai coast, FALCON near Bandar Abbas in Iran and SeaMeWe-4, also near Alexandria. The first cut in the undersea Internet cable occurred on January 23, in the Flag Telcoms FALCON submarine cable which was not reported. This has not been repaired yet and the cause remains unknown, explained Jaishanker.
> 
> A major cut affecting the UAE occurred on January 30 in the SeaMeWe-4 (South East Asia-Middle East-Western Europe-4). "This was followed by another cut on February 1 which was on the same cable (FALCON). This affected the du network majorly as connections from the Gulf were severed while there was limited connectivity within the region," said Khaled Tabbara, executive director, Carrier Relations, du. He explained that the network was re-routed through Al Khobar in Saudi Arabia and was near normal now. Almost 90 per cent of Internet traffic is routed through undersea cables and only 10 per cent is done through the satellite. The experts also suggested that the cause of damage could have been a ship's anchor that was dragging due to inclement weather conditions in the region during that particular period.
> 
> ...



*www.imgx.org/files/11770_xrme5/imageview_php.jpg

Source


----------



## nvidia (Feb 7, 2008)

Soon we will be completely disconnected from the internet if this continues......


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 7, 2008)

It could also be due to the Siesmic Waves generated by the Tectonic Movement of the Earth's Plates .


----------



## ico (Feb 7, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Soon we will be completely disconnected from the internet if this continues......


100% correct........Well, I'm getting good speeds at the moment. Above 230KB/s


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmmmm.......they'll soon link it to Al Quaeda
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2065/2122605635_7a869cc0e8_o.png
Who knows, we may soon get a video tape
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------



## ico (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Lol!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 7, 2008)

Like I said before.....Atlantis is taking over 

Damn those mermaids


----------



## hullap (Feb 7, 2008)

m gettin terrible speeds


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 8, 2008)

I am enjoying the speeds which i am getting on my 256kbps (HOME UL 900) :
*img147.imageshack.us/img147/947/speedfi4.th.jpg
   3MBPS download speed yipeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 8, 2008)

what is happening is this world ? all cables r being cut.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 8, 2008)

@Harry Potter: How the hell are you getting such speeds???


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 8, 2008)

@nvidia : dunno why but who cares ????????

I am enjoying the insane speeds     
downloading as much as possible


----------



## nvidia (Feb 8, 2008)

^^This is insane....
I'm getting less than 100Kbps...


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 8, 2008)

m getting such speeds since yesterday night.
Hoping that the speeds would not get downgraded.
Now i need more HDDs  

btw how many undersea cables are there in total ?? just curious


----------



## nvidia (Feb 8, 2008)

^^Are you thinkin that if another cable gets cut, then you may get more speeds?


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 8, 2008)

ya.
This speed roxxx BTW
its super fast.............


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 8, 2008)

lol... peace of mind... finally


----------



## nvidia (Feb 8, 2008)

@harry: Do you use photoshop??


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 8, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> @harry: Do you use photoshop??


better to use GIMP. GIMP is an tough alternative for Photoshop.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 8, 2008)

LOL i dont even know how to use photoshop..... and what is GIMP btw ??
and FYI, i used paintbrush and printscreen to make this screenshot
i have downloaded about 60 GB  now from last night
there was a powercut for 2-3 hrs else i could have downloaded more


----------



## nvidia (Feb 8, 2008)

GIMP is something like Photoshop in Linux AFAIK.

And rapidshare isnt working for me


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 8, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO   

now my speed is back to 256 kbps  
i want my speed back    

I will never forget the pleasant experience of speed (about 24-25 mbps) which i had last night and today


----------



## nvidia (Feb 8, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> about 24-25 mbps


Impossible...


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 8, 2008)

havent u seen the screen shot i posted earlier ?
it can be clearly seen that i got about 3000 KB/s which means 3*8 = 24 mbps(mega bits per second)


----------



## nvidia (Feb 8, 2008)

I dont think its possible dude... You can do something like that using photoshop or even paint...


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 8, 2008)

dont want to start a fight but :
do u want to see the files which i have downloaded ? for proof ?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 8, 2008)

^^No thanks...
I was just pissed off... Im getting less than 100Kbps and rapidshare isnt working.. And you are getting 3mbps dl speed


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 8, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^No thanks...
> I was just pissed off... Im getting less than 100Kbps and rapidshare isnt working.. And you are getting 3mbps dl speed


i Was getting 3mbps dl speed uptil a few minutes ago.
 I want my 3 MBps speed back


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 8, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> GIMP is something like Photoshop in Linux AFAIK.
> 
> And rapidshare isnt working for me


GIMP is for win32 also


----------



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

my speeds  sucks  !


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 8, 2008)

i'm not a download freak... i upload a lot... lol


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 8, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^No thanks...
> I was just pissed off... Im getting less than 100Kbps and rapidshare isnt working.. And you are getting 3mbps dl speed


 

My rapidshare is working fine

u r in which part of this world

i am donwloading seasons of '24' with too gud speed


----------



## nvidia (Feb 8, 2008)

piyush gupta said:


> My rapidshare is working fine
> 
> u r in which part of this world
> 
> i am donwloading seasons of '24' with too gud speed


Im from Bangalore.... Rapidshare opens but the downloads wont 
Maybe is a problem with my Download Manager...


----------



## mavihs (Feb 10, 2008)

do u no how 2 find files on rapidshare????

@Harry Potter
wats ur ISP???

even i got a speed of 2.5mbps once. but i couldn't download much as my mom was over my head. i got it nite also.


----------



## utsav (Feb 10, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> LOL i dont even know how to use photoshop..... and what is GIMP btw ??
> and FYI, i used paintbrush and printscreen to make this screenshot
> i have downloaded about 60 GB  now from last night
> there was a powercut for 2-3 hrs else i could have downloaded more



with 3mbps speed it takes over 45 hours to dl 60 GB.this clearly proves u r lying


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2008)

utsav said:


> with 3mbps speed it takes over 45 hours to dl 60 GB.this clearly proves u r lying


Read the *Post #22 *on this page. He says that he was getting 24-25mbps i.e. 3MB/s.... Wrongly said by nvidia8800 as 3mbps......

I guess 24mbps is the maximum supported by ADSL2+.....

But I can't believe what Harry Potter said....


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Feb 10, 2008)

Mine is as usual. Near about 2MBps


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 10, 2008)

i was getting near 512 kbps till yesterday nd its now normal @ 128 unlimited.


----------



## utsav (Feb 10, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Read the *Post #22 *on this page. He says that he was getting 24-25mbps i.e. 3MB/s.... Wrongly said by nvidia8800 as 3mbps......
> 
> I guess 24mbps is the maximum supported by ADSL2+.....
> 
> But I can't believe what Harry Potter said....



24mbps on the existing bsnl cables is impossible.BSNL clearly states that evn 8mbps is not always sustainable on their existing lines coz they r not of so high quality


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2008)

utsav said:


> 24mbps on the existing bsnl cables is impossible.BSNL clearly states that evn 8mbps is not always sustainable on their existing lines coz they r not of so high quality


Yes, I know........He is definitely lying.....


----------



## adi007 (Feb 10, 2008)

My new Dataone(250 rs plan)is too slow..downloading at the rate of 5kbps even dailup would have reached that speed.. Browsing speed is way way too slow.. i am very angry about it..i just got the new connection yesterday and my first experience is very bad   i am just waiting for tomorrow so that i can make a call to BSNL office and complain them about it..


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2008)

^^ I think its due to the cable cut and even my speeds are also low at the moment.


----------



## adi007 (Feb 10, 2008)

i don't think it's cable cut coz my college net speed is same and the internet cafe speed which employees BSNL BB speed is also the same.. Waiting for tomorrow to phone to BSNL and express my angriness


----------



## upendra_gp (Feb 10, 2008)

well when i had my 250 plan I was downloading everything I was seeing! I got huge speed! about per 9-10 mins 100MB parts! But when I switched to 500 plan the speeds are too slow it takes 45-50 mins now to dl a 100MB file!


----------



## x3060 (Feb 11, 2008)

when are these finally getting repaired ?


----------



## utsav (Feb 11, 2008)

x3060 said:


> when are these finally getting repaired ?



when all the cables wil get cut


----------



## praka123 (Feb 11, 2008)

speeds are kinda OK neow!


----------



## utsav (Feb 11, 2008)

praka123 said:


> neow!


do u mean MEOW!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 15, 2008)

Now i am getting 56kbps on my BSNL 256kbps Broadband  
anybody else facing this prob??


----------



## nvidia (Feb 15, 2008)

^^Net is working perfectly for me from the past 4-5 days... But download speed is still very less...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

yes for me also speed seems  to be slightly less....... airtel 256 UL...

is it solved...???


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^Net is working perfectly for me from the past 4-5 days... But download speed is still very less...





Harry Potter said:


> Now i am getting 56kbps on my BSNL 256kbps Broadband
> anybody else facing this prob??


My net is blazing at 2mbps like it used to blaze before............
I downloaded 4GB+ last night.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 15, 2008)

^^Im getting good bandwidth.. ~3Mbps but download speed is very less like less than 200Kbps... Dunno why...


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 15, 2008)

yess!
Now speed is Back to normal


----------



## praka123 (Feb 15, 2008)

from 4-7PM speed is very low @25KB/s to 110KB/s


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 15, 2008)

^^abe bacche ki jaan lega,yaahan to 24 ghante 256kb[ps aati hai.it takes a fuukking 7-8 hours to download a single 700mb file.


----------

